# mise a jour impossible OS X 10.5.2



## riri00deux (15 Mars 2014)

bonjour

le sujet est dans le titre

nouveau ici, j'ai du mal à piger le mode d'emploi du site et de mon power book...
donc sans doute pas tres precis mon message..

merci et bye 

 Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.2 (9C7010)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.2.2
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2014)

bienvenue

sauf que tu ne dis pas ce que tu fais et ce qui se passe

Si tu as internet qui marche
soit cliquer menu pomme " mise à jour"

soit

prendre ca qui regroupe tout et met l'OS à jour en 10.5.8 en un fichier

http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_5_8_Combo_Update?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## riri00deux (15 Mars 2014)

merci deja pour la reponse..

je rajoute ces elements:Nom du modèle :	iBook G4
  Identifiant du modèle :	PowerBook6,5
  Nom du processeur :	PowerPC G4  (1.2)
  Vitesse du processeur :	1.33 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs*: :	1
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko
  Mémoire :	512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus :	133 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.8.7f1

les mises à jour automatiques sont impossibles et cet ordi se comporte de facon aleatoire sur le net notamment l'affichae (par exemple les jeux sur jeux.fr parfois ca s'affiche parfois pas d'affichae sauf la pub d'attente... et aussi comme on le voit dans le messae la Touche "G" est tres bizarre car je suis obligé d'appuyer sur _maj auto_ et _maj _et _g _ EN MEME TEMPS  pour afficher' ce foutu g...

BYE ET MERCI


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2014)

riri00deux a dit:


> les mises à jour automatiques sont impossibles


Et pourquoi donc?

Quel est le message affiché??



> et cet ordi se comporte de facon aleatoire sur le net


il l accede à internet il peut telecharger les maj à installer...


> l'affichae (par exemple les jeux sur jeux.fr parfois ca s'affiche parfois pas d'affichae sauf la pub d'attente


ca c'est sans doute flashplayer  perimé et ou des outils mal réglés


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2014)

Pas assez de Ram.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2014)

+1
ca aussi

d'ailleurs le max est 1,25 Go
barrette de ce type:
1 - PC-2100 DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM 

et mactracker précise
(PC-2700 supported; however it will run at only 266 MHz)


----------



## riri00deux (16 Mars 2014)

bonjour
 et merci à pascal for mac  car son lien a fonctionné meme si l'installation de la mise a jour a été lonGue.  

vous tiendrez au courant plus tard ... en tout cas la version de safari a bien evolué et les nombreux messaes du type _votre version de safari ne permet pas ceci cel_a n'ont pu l'air d'apparaitre

pour la touche g  TOUJOURS PAREIL ;;;;

merci 

bye 


.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2014)

ok donc ca progresse 
reste la suite
(t'as déjà fait une manip mais y en a d'autres)

ca  (*dont le rouge pour l'affaire du " G")*
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


**tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)*
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
c&#8217;est la version light  d&#8217;Onyx , même site
Titanium's Software

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## riri00deux (17 Mars 2014)

ENCORE MERCI A PASCALFORMAC 

j'ai deja telecharé et executé Maintenance de titanium .ca m'a l'air OK 

le G je n'ai pas essayé les methodes d'ouvrir une autre session because je sais pas et vu l'utilisation que je fais sur cet ordi c'est uin problème mineur pour moi ..

Par contre pour flash player il semble y avoir un "blème" ; le son ne marche pas. je ne sais pas trop quel version il faut que je chargE pour etre compatible avec mon OS ; j'ai telechargé une version_ fp.10.3.183.67_Archive_ mais ca n'est pas la bonne version.

a suivre

bye

ps citation : Chaque matin lucidité oblige, je fais le plein d'illusions. Anne Archet


----------



## riri00deux (18 Mars 2014)

re bonjour

j'ai aussi reussi a rajouter des utilisateurs et en effet le g g g gG  remarche normalement 

par contre je n'ai pas compris si c'est bien sur la session ou le _g deconne_ que je doit remettre à jour  avec le premier lien donné qui m'a permis d'avoir cette mise à jour..

bye

ps c'est pas clair ce que j"ecris : a ce propos comment visualiser les reponses au messages tout en ecrivant une reponse dans cette meme discussion?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2014)

riri00deux a dit:


> re bonjour
> 
> j'ai aussi reussi a rajouter des utilisateurs et en effet le g g g gG  remarche normalement
> 
> ...



le fait que le clavier marche normalement sur d'autres sessions indique tout simplement ce qui est déjà expliqué  au dessus
c'est sur une session que ca foire
et donc il faudra pister le coupable sur cette session
( un ou des  fichiers de réglage dans la bibliotheque de cette session là)

edit 
concernant Flashplayer voir les sujets flashplayer
et les limtes avec les anciennes versions et anciens OS  ou comment on peut parfois berner les sites


----------



## riri00deux (27 Mars 2014)

bonjour

mon problème de Mise à jour etant resolu grace à pascalformac
je considere que c'est resolu
comme je ne sais pas encore comment on marque RESOLU sur ce forum bien que j'en ai entendu causer je laisse le soin aux brillants *Macologistes* 
de le faire ou de m'apprendre à le faire ..

merci encore

ps pour le G g GGG  comme ça marche dans d'autres sessions j'ai pas approfondi ...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2014)

c'est simple

cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------

